# Can feel his spine?



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

When I first got Bear he was very skinny, within a few weeks I had him healthy looking and you could no longer feel his spine.. Recently at 3 months, you can now feel his spine again and his hip bones stick out quite a bit. His ribs are fine, you can't see them but can feel them. I'm just curious if this is part of the lanky stage, he will be 4 months next week.. He is 35 pounds, and I'm feeding him fromm prairie gold lbp at the recommended 4 cups a day, I have been giving him 4 1/2 lately because he seems hungry and seems to be on a growth spurt


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree Bear is going thru a growth spurt which also explains his increased appetite


----------

